# Sticky  Attn All Ebay Users:



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Due to recent events surrounding certain auctions on Ebay and certain aftermarket parts retailers, I am issuing this statement:

Regarding Ebay auctions:
As some of you know, there have been a number of auctions in recent months using my photographs, or edited versions thereof, of Sean's car without proper authorization. There has been one incident in particular which indicates the seller has a more direct knowledge of the vehicle than the average Ebay user. This leads me to believe the seller may be a member of this board, or possibly one of a few others Sean posts on.

I am not accusing anyone of anything at this point, but be warned that all Sentra/200SX-related auctions are being watched _very_ closely, and will be until the situation is dealt with to my satisfaction. Any auction which is found to be in violation of Sean's or my copyrights and/or Sean's vehicle's identity will be dealt with. *NO AUCTION OR SALE INFRINGING ON MY COPYRIGHTS WILL RESULT IN A PROFITABLE TRANSACTION.*

In cases infringing on my copyrights, Ebay and/or appropriate authorities will be contacted directly, with an NOCI, if deemed necessary. Also, all auctions using my photographs, editied or not, without permission will not end in a profitable manner for the seller. Also note that identifying information in these cases is being collected, and will result in legal action, both in civil and criminal court, if necessary.

If you are one of the offending Ebay users, please contact me via PM and we can speak about licencing the photographs. Otherwise, you must cease use of the photographs for profitable venture until appropriate permission is received from me and any other parties involved (namely, the owner of the vehicle in the photograph). Legal action will not be taken if a satisfactory agreement is reached between the Ebay user and all other involved parties.

If you have any questions/comments, please contact me via PM or e-mail.

Again, NO AUCTION INFRINGING ON MY COPYRIGHTS WILL BE TOLERATED.

Thank you,
Sam Garen


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

samo said:


> Due to recent events surrounding certain auctions on Ebay and certain aftermarket parts retailers, I am issuing this statement:
> 
> Regarding Ebay auctions:
> As some of you know, there have been a number of auctions in recent months using my photographs, or edited versions thereof, of Sean's car without proper authorization. There has been one incident in particular which indicates the seller has a more direct knowledge of the vehicle than the average Ebay user. This leads me to believe the seller may be a member of this board, or possibly one of a few others Sean posts on.
> ...




I second that..I'm tired of seeing my pictures from NPM ending up in auctions..


----------

